# HILFE !! jetzt machen uns die kleinen richtig Sorgen :-(



## MiLo (5. Aug. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

also in den letzten Tagen hat sich wieder einiges bei uns getan. Wir haben nun das Aquarium gegen ein Aufzuchtbecken getauscht und schön an den Wasserkreislauf des Teiches angeschlossen. Seit dem sind die Wasserwerte auch top für die kleinen.

Seit heute früh allerdings kann ich einen toten nach dem anderen aus dem Wasser fischen  und viele schwimmen etwas merkwürdig herum. 

Hab mir die kleinen eben etwas genauer angeschaut und musste feststellen das einige (gerade auch die die so etwas merkwürdig herumschwimmen und besonders die die schon tod sind) am Kopf / Kiemen wie eine Art weissen schleim haben ??? 

Ist das ein Pilzbefall ??? Hat jemand schon ähnliches beim Nachwuchs gehabt ?

Jemand einen Vorschlag was wir nun machen können ???


Lothar


----------



## MiLo (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: HILFE !! jetzt machen uns die kleinen richtig Sorgen :-(*



			
				MiLo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also in den letzten Tagen hat sich wieder einiges bei uns getan. Wir haben nun das Aquarium gegen ein Aufzuchtbecken getauscht und schön an den Wasserkreislauf des Teiches angeschlossen. Seit dem sind die Wasserwerte auch top für die kleinen.
> 
> ...




Hat denn wirklich keiner einen Rat ???? Wir wollen natürlich bei den kleinen nicht gleich mit Mittelchen anfangen. Wobei wir nicht wissen ob die sowas wie MediPond überhaupt schon vertragen.


Lothar


Lothar


----------



## Martina und Uwe (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: HILFE !! jetzt machen uns die kleinen richtig Sorgen :-(*

hallo Lothar,habt Ihr beim Umsetzen der Fische auf die Wassertemperatur geachtet ?

Uwe


----------



## MiLo (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: HILFE !! jetzt machen uns die kleinen richtig Sorgen :-(*

Hallo Uwe,

na ja nicht wirklich  Wir hatten die kleinen ja bisher in einem 120 Liter Aquarium (Mit Heizung etc.) untergebracht. In diesem hatten wir aber ständig das Problem mit den Wasserwerten. Kaum war frisches Teichwasser drin dauerte es 2 Stunden und die Werte waren wieder sehr schlecht.

Wir haben uns nun bei einem Bekannten ein gebrauchtes Aufzuchtbecken besorgt (hat so 1500 Liter) und dies in den Wasserkreislauf des Teiches gebracht. Wasser für die kleinen kommt nun sofort aus dem Filter und ist von den Werten her perfekt.

Leider haben die kleinen allerdings so eine Art Pilz denke ich ?? Es bildet sich um den Kopf herum wie eine kleine Wattebeule. Bei den toten die ich aus dem Wasser raushole ist der gesamte Kopf davon umgeben  

???

Lothar


----------



## schnipsi747 (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: HILFE !! jetzt machen uns die kleinen richtig Sorgen :-(*

Hallo
kannst du Bilder davon machen?
Gruß


----------



## MiLo (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: HILFE !! jetzt machen uns die kleinen richtig Sorgen :-(*

Hallo ;-)

Na Bilder von den kleinen zu machen fällt sehr schwer. Wir wissen aber mitlerweile das es ein Pilz ist. Haben nun von unserem Doc ein Mittel genannt bekommen. Werden die kleinen nun 2 Tage lang aus dem Wasserkreislauf des Teichs nehmen und damit behandeln. 

Hoffe es klappt :beeten: 


Lothar


----------

